# T30 factory alarm disable\ ECU program mode by turning key



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

Anyone know how to how to disable a xtrail T30 factory alarm via putting the ecu into programing mode by turning the key x number of times? I had an aftermarket alarm installed and the tech guy disabled it... 2 weeks later I disconnected the battery for 12+ hours which apparently reset the ECU and turned the factory alarm back on. I´m trying to avoid the 30min drive just to have it fixed.

I have read x-trails dont have factory alarms... but this one does. Pressing the lock button 3 times begins the countdown to arm. I have to unlock the passenger door first to disarm (I believe something electrically is broken on driver door lock).


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe there is a fuse for it? If I get a chance I will look at the service manual.


----------



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

quadraria10 said:


> Maybe there is a fuse for it? If I get a chance I will look at the service manual.


I finally broke down and went to see the install tech. On the driver and front passenger doors (T30) there is a 3-wire switch on the back of the key lock. The switch can be removed, its held on by two plastic compression tabs, just gently pry it off and the factory alarm system does not set when the doors are locked.

oh.. and I found a pain in the a$$ NATS system problem and the Australian x-trail forum had the low down on fixing it. The NATS went into lock out mode for absolutely no reason (original key). here is an excerpt:

"Anyway, try this to reset the P1610 code and see what happens: 

P1610=Lock Mode— 
1. turn ignition switch OFF 
2. turn ignition switch ON with registered key. (Do not start engine.) Wait 5 seconds. 
3. Return the key to off position. 
4. Repeat steps 2 and 3 twice (total of three cycles). 
5. Start the engine. Does engine start ?? Yes...System is OK. Now system is escaped from LOCK MODE...if no start...Go to 3"

See original post here: AUSTRALIAN X-TRAIL FORUM :: Technical Problems & Solutions :: X-Trail won't start - P1610 & P1612 | Runboard


----------

